

Sharp To Withdraw From PCs and focus on tablets - bsk
http://e.nikkei.com/e/fr/tnks/Nni20101021D21JFN06.htm

======
motters
This might not be such a wise idea. I think tablets as a form factor are going
to remain confined to a limited section of the market, mainly due to ergonomic
factors rather than anything technological. Tablets aren't great for typing.
When placed on a table or desk the viewing angle and viewing posture isn't
ideal, and holding one limits you to one handed interaction only.

